# I may be out of the hobby for a while :(



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

On Sunday night, I absent-mindedly overflowed my 46 bowfront when re-filling. I will need to do all my floors in my place so both tanks need to be shut down shortly.

As a result, keep an eye out for all my fish/plants/substrate/lighting (well most of it) as I will likely not be setting up another large tank until I'm on a ground floor - it's just too risky.

I'll still be around here checking in though, and probably will set up a smallish tank just to feed the addiction.

Sigh.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW,
Sorry to hear Alym, I hate hearing of aquarium floods, it is unfortunately never a small task cleaning up after one of those. Good luck.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a tough spot to be in. I overflowed both my 46's at seperate times, but fortunately not enough to cause any damage. This just gives you time to plan a nice big tank for when you return to the hobby fully.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, but I'll be keeping an eye out for your lighting.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

His lights would work great over my 46g bowfront Gary


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, the body isn't even cold yet!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully you didn't flood it enough to need to get it fixed by professionals but if you do, I know a great restoration company.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Aw that really sucks man sorry to hear


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Wow, the body isn't even cold yet!


That is exactly what I was thinking....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bunch of Vultures ......Sorry to hear Alym. Hope you don't have to get rid of those beautiful tanks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

vultures/ninja looters indeed, nevermind cold the body hasnt even hit the ground yet.
hope to see you back soon Alym


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Vultures don't take live prey...much, so we're eagles!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHA, I like eagles better. I hope Alym knows we aren't that hardcore.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

More like Osprey<G>


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's no good... Sorry to hear. I'm the master of floods. I now have no tanks at home.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww man, sorry to hear Alym. Hope the flooding didn't cause too much damage.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hah the vultures are certainly out ;-)
I will see what I decide to keep and what I will sell -- the 46 will likely go, the stand will be replaced via insurance so it'll be brand new. The light is a catalina and works amazingly well. It does suck though. The 90 will be another story -- to replace the hardwood, that tank has to be emptied. So at the moment, I don't know really what to do with all the livestock. I may have to sell it all! :S

Photos will come shortly. Ironically, it finally was settling down and looking actually quite nice.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh no! That sucks... U should at least keep a small tank to put some of your nice beautiful fish that u raised from fry!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats indeed sucks...I can only imagine. Did it go through into the apartment below yours...Your 90 gallon is one of my favorite tanks that I have ever seen...Better spend some time looking for a ground floor pad!

Cheers and best of luck!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel your pain Alym. . I too have to replace the carpet in my living room and I also lost 2 of expensive wilds I had just gotten. I was close to selling every thing but the wife talked me out of it. A break is always good. Best of luck .


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear this, Alym. Aside from the loss of the tanks (hopefully temporary), it sounds as though you're facing a lot of inconvenience and hard work because of damage to the floors. 

How is your puppy handling this?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I feel your pain Alym. . I too have to replace the carpet in my living room and I also lost 2 of expensive wilds I had just gotten. I was close to selling every thing but the wife talked me out of it. A break is always good. Best of luck .


Dave - are you referring to the wilds from Hugo?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes . I lost a medium size heckel and a very beautiful royal blue

]


-N/A- said:


> Dave - are you referring to the wilds from Hugo?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Yes . I lost a medium size heckel and a very beautiful royal blue
> 
> ]


that sucks 
howd they die?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Puppy seems ok! She was a bit frightened by our panic though! 

The big problem for me is that I start teaching again in just over a week, and since the floors are continuous and can't be matched, we need to replace the entire suite.

That's gonna involve moving out for a couple of weeks and having all our contents packed out...Bad timing.

At the moment I'm still debating on whether to keep some gear, I'm leaning towards keeping one tank going - but still not sure.

The big issue will be shutting down the 90 so they can work on our floors. I will post the plants and livestock up and hopefully the sale can help offset the deductible 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sucks to be you


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

OK. Here's an idea:

In new house, hot water tanks requires a holding pan to direct the water to a drain when the tank leaks. Why not make a similar steel pan with a water sensor that triggers an alarm and fire up a small 12V bilge pump to pump the water into a nearby drain.

It cannot be too expansive to rig up. The most expansive is the pan that may cost $50 to $200 depends on how big it is.

I have also seen a stand designed to catch water on the top and drain it into a tub inside the cabinet to avoid any leak down to the floor below.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

That really sucks to hear 

Good luck with your repairs, hope to see you back in the hobby soon


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Alym: Sorry it took me so long to post. Really, REALLY, sorry to hear about this. I know how much you love your tanks and how much work you've put into them. It would be a real shame if you shut everything down. Take this advice from an old woman, if you can, store it all and once you finish everything you need to do, think about whether or not you want to get back into it. You KNOW you will and it will cost a FORTUNE to replace everything. 

Again, sorry buddy. Hope everything goes well and WHEN you need to restock, you know where I live (just don't look too close at my large flat fish 

Shelley


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Hi Alym: Sorry it took me so long to post. Really, REALLY, sorry to hear about this. I know how much you love your tanks and how much work you've put into them. It would be a real shame if you shut everything down. Take this advice from an old woman, if you can, store it all and once you finish everything you need to do, think about whether or not you want to get back into it. You KNOW you will and it will cost a FORTUNE to replace everything.
> 
> Again, sorry buddy. Hope everything goes well and WHEN you need to restock, you know where I live (just don't look too close at my large flat fish
> 
> Shelley


smart advice, sell the livestock and put the tanks in storage if you must but if theres any chance of re-entering the hobby no point selling your stuff for less than what you paid just to have to go buy it again later



gklaw said:


> OK. Here's an idea:
> 
> In new house, hot water tanks requires a holding pan to direct the water to a drain when the tank leaks. Why not make a similar steel pan with a water sensor that triggers an alarm and fire up a small 12V bilge pump to pump the water into a nearby drain.
> 
> ...


thats a really good idea, almost like having your tank in a sump w/ sump pump. the hard part would be making it look good.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

[/QUOTE] the hard part would be making it look good.[/QUOTE]

Oh yes you can. The stand was built by a professional cabinet maker. He even CNC an eagle pattern on the sides  It just cost $ when you have to pay people by the hours for custom work


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would also try and store at least one of your large tanks. In a year or so, you may want to set it up again. I left the fish hobby a little over a year ago. About 6 months ago the bug hit again and I am so glad that I kept my biggest tanks


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear dude. Sometimes sh*t happens


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

gklaw said:


> the hard part would be making it look good.
> 
> Oh yes you can. The stand was built by a professional cabinet maker. He even CNC an eagle pattern on the sides  It just cost $ when you have to pay people by the hours for custom work


exactly  im not a professional cabinet maker... does the stand come out at the bottom or something to catch water that would run down the side if it was overflowing? im curious how he did that. 
got any pics? its a rly clever idea, even if you had the tank in the basement and it was on a section of floor that was a couple inches lower than the rest with a drain in it.. the bottom of the stand would have to be coated in something so it didnt rot if it got wet tho right?


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sooooo sorry to hear about this Alym!


----------

